# **boycott** Perth International Beerfest - Fraudsters!



## ColinMontgomery (7/1/10)

<h1 class="norm">**BOYCOTT!!** Perth International Beerfest - FRAUDSTERS.</h1>

Hi everybody,

I am new here and have joined what looks to be a fantastic site on the recommendation of a friend.

Can EVERYONE please help me and spread the word where and whenever you can...

It has been brought to my attention that the promoters who ran the much publicised Perth "SCAM" Beer Festival last year at are it again this year!!

http://www.beerfest.net.au/ 

I and many many other friends and beer lovers who were TOTALLY RIPPED off and scammed last year are on a crusade to give these promoters a little of what they deserved! PLEASE HELP and support us.

These people ripped off hundreds/possibly a few thousand good people last year, with not so much as a sorry!

PLEASE READ just a couple of the blogs after last years debacle if you don't know what I am going on about. These people are flaming crooks. 

http://www.enjoyperth.com.au/news/ ... ment-36350 

http://yelpar.blogspot.com/2009/01 ... tival.html 

THANKS THANKS THANKS FOR YOUR HELP IN ADVANCE EVERYONE. 

AUSSIES UNITE!!


----------



## cdbrown (7/1/10)

I won't be paying $25 to stand around in the heat only to pay more to taste or drink beers.


----------



## Bribie G (7/1/10)

There's another thread on this started earlier in the week, sounds a sad sort of exercise. Pity, because in Bris they have run some pretty good beer festivals such as the Story Bridge Hotel beer festival and the Oktoberfest at the Brisbane Showgrounds, so it doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## booyablack (7/1/10)

You should make your way over to NSW instead. I went to Bitter And Twisted Beer Festival for the first time last year (2009) and it was awesome! Definitely worth the trek I'd say.


Bitter And Twisted Beer Festival - Maitland, NSW


----------



## MattC (7/1/10)

WOW just read the reviews from this event from one of those links... all extremely negative (bar one....someone on the payroll???) Has anyone heard from the event organisers? Have they made a statement regarding such negative feedback?? Are there any changes to this years one??

I empathise with the people of Perth, cuz it sounds like they had no intention to do anything other than give ticket holders a Royal Shafting!!


----------



## whitegoose (7/1/10)

I reckon I might still make it down - I didn't go last year but hopefully they have made some changes based on the feedback - the venue is different, hopefully they will ensure the beer is cold, more tents, more cover, cheaper drink prices etc. Who knows, it might be HEAPS better.

Then again, it might not.

Maybe someone should email them and ask about drink prices etc?


----------



## drsmurto (7/1/10)

There is a phone number on the website if anyone is game to call up and discuss it with them.

List of beers reads like a few isles at Dan Murphys. <_< 

That said, the annual schitzenface Schutzenfest is on here which is similar except you pay $15 to get in and then pay to drink DAB (plus a few other german beers in cans) and Coopers in the predicted 41C heat. 

And you get to shoot air rifles - yeehaw!

EDIT - couldn't resist a picture


----------



## ~MikE (7/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> There is a phone number on the website if anyone is game to call up and discuss it with them.
> 
> List of beers reads like a few isles at Dan Murphys. <_<
> 
> ...



i like DAB, but yeah it always amazes me to see so the bogans going to the schutzen fest and flocking to the coopers bar.


----------



## Spoonta (7/1/10)

Go to the I/b/s pick a range of beers you have not tryed go home drink them with your mates and save your self the dispointment of the so called I/B/F what a joke it was


----------



## Katherine (7/1/10)

Spoonta said:


> Go to the I/b/s pick a range of beers you have not tryed go home drink them with your mates and save your self the dispointment of the so called I/B/F what a joke it was




Or sit at Creatures and laugh at the punters in lines!


----------



## svyturys (7/1/10)

OH MY GOD!, My heart goes out to you Perth people. I read the links from top to bottom...like someone staring at a particularly bad car crash. 
Beyond that I'm speechless.
Cheers


----------



## HoppingMad (7/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> That said, the annual schitzenface Schutzenfest is on here which is similar except you pay $15 to get in and then pay to drink DAB (plus a few other german beers in cans) and Coopers in the predicted 41C heat.
> 
> And you get to shoot air rifles - yeehaw!



:icon_offtopic: Shooting air rifles and drinking steins rocks. Had a go of it at the Ocktoberfest they have at the German Club (Tivoli Club) here in Melbourne. Not quite sure about how safe it really is, but after a few oversized jars no one seems to worry too much!

Maybe the Perth organisers need to address not only their crappy admission tactics but also their live entertainment!

Hopper.


----------



## manticle (7/1/10)

I'm not going if that's any help?

I live in melbourne so maybe it isn't but having read about it yesterday I can guarantee that if I was in WA, my attendance would be unlikely. Looks like a joke.


----------



## Katherine (7/1/10)

For some reason I always thought it was held in Fremantle?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/1/10)

Katie said:


> For some reason I always thought it was held in Fremantle?


The Fremantle Beer Festival rocked ! Wish they would bring that back .
GB


----------



## Katherine (7/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The Fremantle Beer Festival rocked ! Wish they would bring that back .
> GB




ahhhh that is what I was thinking about...... Go FREO!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/1/10)

Katie said:


> ahhhh that is what I was thinking about...... Go FREO!


I think Im about ready for a Freo run ! Might just go and sit on the oval and imagine :huh: over a few beers, want to come. I can bring Greg for a bit of entertainment. :lol: 
GB


----------



## Katherine (7/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I think Im about ready for a Freo run ! Might just go and sit on the oval and imagine :huh: over a few beers, want to come. I can bring Greg for a bit of entertainment. :lol:
> GB




Love to! Ill be farwelling Fremantle very soon.... Brought a house GB...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/1/10)

Katie said:


> Love to! Ill be farwelling Fremantle very soon.... Brought a house GB...


PM sent !
GB


----------



## Murcluf (7/1/10)

Bit like when they moved the SchitzenFace from Hahndorf to Adelaide. When it was up at Hahndorf it was awesome right of passage kind of thing. Now it is in Adelaides CBD it's a controled yawn


----------



## jonocarroll (7/1/10)

HoppingMad said:


> :icon_offtopic: Shooting air rifles and drinking steins rocks.


Adelaide Shitzenfest now have plasic steins, which I can assure you do not rock. I went the last year that they had glass steins (still got it too) and I can certainly think of better ways to bide my time than standing in the full sun in a dustbowl for 45 minutes waiting for an overpriced Coopers.


----------



## jyo (7/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The Fremantle Beer Festival rocked ! Wish they would bring that back .
> GB



+1. Good day out.


----------



## glennheinzel (7/1/10)

I reckon with all the bad press, you wouldn't have to queue much for the good beers that they have there this year.


----------



## sinkas (7/1/10)

youd be surprised,


----------



## Sammus (7/1/10)

I thought $10 pints were good value in perth? all i hear from anyone who visits there is how ridiculously priced the beer is. I has happy as hell drinking $10 pints of hoegaarden in qld, so i figured $10 a pint in perth would be cheap!


----------



## iScarlet (7/1/10)

manticle said:


> I'm not going if that's any help?
> 
> I live in melbourne so maybe it isn't but having read about it yesterday I can guarantee that if I was in WA, my attendance would be unlikely. Looks like a joke.



Don't fret, we'll boycott together by not organising a road-trip.


----------



## pbrosnan (7/1/10)

Rukh said:


> I reckon with all the bad press, you wouldn't have to queue much for the good beers that they have there this year.


Yeah but, not a lot happens in Perth and we're miles from anywhere so organisers of this kind of fiasco have a market desperate for a distraction. The cops must be dreading it. Given the level of tension that seems to go with events in Perth it's amazing the police allowed it.


----------



## mika (7/1/10)

I was thinking the same, especially given their opposition to the Northbridge Microbrewery. We're such a Nanny state.


----------



## pbrosnan (7/1/10)

Just noticed this reading through the post on the linked blog:

For all of you that wish to wright to the event organisers directly and let them know just how bad of an event it realy was here are thier details.

Acos Event Management Pty Ltd
ABN 87124612586

Director Aleksandar Ilic

IS this the bloke who has Durty Nellies and started the JS pub? Sorry of I've got it wrong, mea culpa.


----------



## manticle (7/1/10)

iScarlet said:


> Don't fret, we'll boycott together by not organising a road-trip.



done


----------



## /// (7/1/10)

The local selection of WA Craft Beer looked dreamie ....


----------



## mika (7/1/10)

bum said:


> Sorry, mika. I deleted rather than edit the context in (too many posting at once). Didn't mean to make your post hang there looking a bit silly.



It's Ok, I've now deleted mine, so you can delete yours and then post that I can delete this one and I'll post back and tell you when I've delet... think you get the idea.


----------



## mika (7/1/10)

/// said:


> The local selection of WA Craft Beer looked dismal ....



Fixed !


----------



## pbrosnan (7/1/10)

mika said:


> I was thinking the same, especially given their opposition to the Northbridge Microbrewery. We're such a Nanny state.


Yeah but, one of the problems seems to be that there's a lack of quality but not overpriced venues for the "mature" drinker so we all stay at home and drink quality beer. Thus an industry has grown up around getting the immature male drinker shitfaced. Some younger drinkers have wised up and get shitfaced before they get ripped off which adds to the mayhem. Alcohol will always produce a certain amount of unpredictable behaviour but putting people in a pressure cooker doesn't seem to help. I think the NB micro is a good idea as it'll start to bring in a different crowd but obviously the cops are seeing what happens ATM and extrapolating.


----------



## LLoyd (7/1/10)

> I think the NB micro is a good idea as it'll start to bring in a different crowd but obviously the cops are seeing what happens ATM and extrapolating.


 
Badly at that...


----------



## mika (7/1/10)

Though last I heard, the conditions have been relaxed. I personally can't see a great reason for a micro brewery to be open till 2 in the morning.... but then maybe I'm old.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/1/10)

pbrosnan said:


> Yeah but, one of the problems seems to be that there's a lack of quality but not overpriced venues for the "mature" drinker so we all stay at home and drink quality beer. Thus an industry has grown up around getting the immature male drinker shitfaced. Some younger drinkers have wised up and get shitfaced before they get ripped off which adds to the mayhem. Alcohol will always produce a certain amount of unpredictable behaviour but putting people in a pressure cooker doesn't seem to help. I think the NB micro is a good idea as it'll start to bring in a different crowd but obviously the cops are seeing what happens ATM and extrapolating.


You have so nailed it ! Pressure cooker = explosions. we need to get past this concentrated drinking BS and become more liberal with our drinking laws. All in favour say I or Eye.
GB


----------



## LLoyd (8/1/10)

AYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ian Gommers (8/1/10)

I gave up on Shitzenfaced many years ago, whilst standing in the cider line,in 40plus degree heat, thinking, I'd really love a beer right now, gazing longingly at the only beer tent, across a see of hot, thirsty punters, all lining up for a plastic pint of luke warm beer. Oh well, at least the cider was cold.


----------



## Ian Gommers (8/1/10)

Oh, and hot thirsty bogans who cant get a beer equals punch-ups!


----------



## AussieJosh (8/1/10)

the beer fest in Adelaide last year was $20 and you got to try 52 half full wine glasses of beer! i was shit faced after 45! I had all the beers i never had before first! It was Awsome! Sorry to hear about the bullshit going on in WA!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/1/10)

LloydieP said:


> AYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats two AYE's one more and we can take it to my local member of parliament. WA's drinking laws suck !
GB


----------



## Ian Gommers (8/1/10)

AussieJosh said:


> the beer fest in Adelaide last year was $20 and you got to try 52 half full wine glasses of beer! i was shit faced after 45! I had all the beers i never had before first! It was Awsome! Sorry to hear about the bullshit going on in WA!



Which festival was that Josh?


----------



## lukiep8 (8/1/10)

To be honest, they didn't spend a lot on the website. It's terrible. Looks like they are scamming for money.


----------



## AussieJosh (8/1/10)

It was at the Arkaba at the top! It was on a Sunday for four hours. First time i went was last year but i think its been going for 3 years?


----------



## BrenosBrews (8/1/10)

Why don't WABA organise something like the Vic Microbrewery showcase? $25, 20 samples & a 5 dollar food voucher for Beer Deluxe. Pretty much every Victorian microbrewery is there and some have limited/seasonal releases. I haven't been to them all but the ones I have been to all seem pretty civilised.


----------



## Polar Beer (8/1/10)

bloody hell. I've just finished reading those blogs. Rarely do you see anything get such consistent feedback. It must have been truly rubbish. 

The people that run this 'lucky shag' place (great name) wont be able to get the smile off thier face.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/1/10)

AussieJosh said:


> It was at the Arkaba at the top! It was on a Sunday for four hours. First time i went was last year but i think its been going for 3 years?


Will be keeping an eye on this one for sure! Let us know if you remember the name, or hear of it's approach again.

Edit: Found it! Okay Perth... this is how it's done:



tastebeer.com.au said:


> This year the Arkaba Beer Fest will showcase over 50 local and international craft beers, in the top room of the Arkaba Hotel.
> Entry is $20 preasale at Arkaba Reception, 150 Glen Osmond Rd Fullarton Adelaide SA, 83381100 or $25 on the door
> Sunday Nov 22 11-4
> 
> ...


Not the greatest venue or range (although the three moo samples are probably worth the ticket price over a bar), but a helluva lot better than the Shitzenface.

Quite a wait till the next one I'll guess. I'll hopefully give it a go.


----------



## HoppingMad (8/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Adelaide Shitzenfest now have plasic steins, which I can assure you do not rock. I went the last year that they had glass steins (still got it too) and I can certainly think of better ways to bide my time than standing in the full sun in a dustbowl for 45 minutes waiting for an overpriced Coopers.



Geez. That Shitzenfest sounds shitzen.

We used to have an Ocktoberfest at our Royal Melbourne Showgrounds. Started off more civilised and with glass steins in the early days serving decent german beer, then dumb bogans started to realise it was a cheap way to get pissed, started rocking up and glassing each other with them. They changed to plastic steins on a neck string (a bit like your Shitzenfest) and started serving beers like VB (WTF? :blink. So our original Ocktoberfest turned into a real Shitzenfest. Don't think they have it now. Too many full divvy vans at the end of the night.

Now I just go to the real deal at the German Tivoli Club Ocktoberfest. Heaps better, great German food on the grill and loads of top-notch Bavarian bevvies.  

Hopper.


----------



## jonocarroll (8/1/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Too many full divvy vans at the end of the night.


These were leaving with a full load of passengers by midday. The place only opened at 11:30 or so. Shameful.


----------



## sinkas (8/1/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Why don't WABA organise something like the Vic Microbrewery showcase? $25, 20 samples & a 5 dollar food voucher for Beer Deluxe. Pretty much every Victorian microbrewery is there and some have limited/seasonal releases. I haven't been to them all but the ones I have been to all seem pretty civilised.



I think because in the unlikely event that WABA actually organized something, few if any of the breweries here would be interested enough to be involved, there are also only so many wheats, pales and midstrength lagers a person can bare


----------



## whitegoose (8/1/10)

sinkas said:


> I think because in the unlikely event that WABA actually organized something, few if any of the breweries here would be interested enough to be involved



Seriously? Why is that? I'm seriously asking. I would have thought the micros would be all over this sort of event (maybe not one with a terrible rep, but this _sort_ of event)


----------



## mika (8/1/10)

It's been looked at in the past and the WCBer's have offered to help organise/participate but they either don't have the budget/time or interest. Not high on their priority list I guess, when most are not suffering from lack of patronage at their own establishments and only a couple of breweries actually bottle for distribution to the masses.


----------



## sinkas (8/1/10)

whitegoose said:


> Seriously? Why is that? I'm seriously asking. I would have thought the micros would be all over this sort of event (maybe not one with a terrible rep, but this _sort_ of event)




Lets face it many of the micros here are not that great, I think the idea of being compared to one another at arms lenght frightens the crap out of them,let alone compared with other craft beer the pressure to come up with a really good batch of beers for teh event would send some of them to a padded cell, 

The facty you are morelikely to get good WA craftbrew specialty beers on tap aththe local taphouse than any WA location, is testament to the apathy here, 

There are signs of hope though, last years WA beer week finale dinner, was truly excellent, most of the other events were the dire opposite


----------



## tdh (8/1/10)

I reckon the fellas bagging the Schtzenfest have no idea what to expect when going to one and probably turn into the dreaded bogen when they get through the gate!

How about you drink anough beer so you can still drive home, look out for the German folkdancing, German food, German music and even have a shot at shooting the rifle (after all it's the Marksmens festival).

tdh

p.s. yep, I too hanker for the 'fest to be returned to Hahndorf.


----------



## pbrosnan (8/1/10)

sinkas said:


> Lets face it many of the micros here are not that great, I think the idea of being compared to one another at arms lenght frightens the crap out of them,let alone compared with other craft beer the pressure to come up with a really good batch of beers for teh event would send some of them to a padded cell,
> 
> The facty you are morelikely to get good WA craftbrew specialty beers on tap aththe local taphouse than any WA location, is testament to the apathy here,
> 
> There are signs of hope though, last years WA beer week finale dinner, was truly excellent, most of the other events were the dire opposite


Care to share your opinions of the below par breweries? I only ask because it's refreshing to hear s hint of non-parochialism. I donlt get to the local micros much but some of th Eastern States beers I've picked up have been less than impressive. Had Stone & Wood's Pale Ale the other day. Very average, no hops and too sweet. I was in Mrs Parma's last September, tried about 4 brews and didn't feel that any were a real standout.


----------



## BrenosBrews (8/1/10)

pbrosnan said:


> Care to share your opinions of the below par breweries? I only ask because it's refreshing to hear s hint of non-parochialism. I donlt get to the local micros much but some of th Eastern States beers I've picked up have been less than impressive. Had Stone & Wood's Pale Ale the other day. Very average, no hops and too sweet. I was in Mrs Parma's last September, tried about 4 brews and didn't feel that any were a real standout.



Getting off topic but I don't think anyone from here was planning on going so this whole thread was probably a bit pointless but anyway...

Was it Stone & Wood Pale Lager? On tap it was OK but I've heard the bottles are less than impressive. Mrs Parmas is OK...if you want decent food and OK beers. They certainly don't seem to be going out of their way to get interesting beers on tap. The idea of an all "insert state here" beer bar is nice but you are limiting yourself.

I know the question wasn't to me but Matsos, Billabong & Jarrah Jacks have all been dissapointing. On the other hand Feral is gonna have at least 3 spots in my ten votes for The Locals Top 100 Australian Craft Beers.


----------



## ~MikE (8/1/10)

tdh said:


> p.s. yep, I too hanker for the 'fest to be returned to Hahndorf.



i never went when it was in handorf (underaged at the time), i can only imagine how awesome it would've been.


----------



## churchy (8/1/10)

How about a Churchy festival at my joint.I can have three average beers on tap and everyone else bring their party keg and we can get shit faced for free.I promise I won't charge a enterance fee!! How about a Sat in Feb execpt for the 20th as it's the misses birthday.



Andrew


----------



## Katherine (8/1/10)

churchy said:


> How about a Churchy festival at my joint.I can have three average beers on tap and everyone else bring their party keg and we can get shit faced for free.I promise I won't charge a enterance fee!! How about a Sat in Feb execpt for the 20th as it's the misses birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew



mmmmm Award winning beers! Will there be exposed chest puppies?


----------



## pbrosnan (8/1/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Getting off topic but I don't think anyone from here was planning on going so this whole thread was probably a bit pointless but anyway...
> 
> Was it Stone & Wood Pale Lager? On tap it was OK but I've heard the bottles are less than impressive. Mrs Parmas is OK...if you want decent food and OK beers. They certainly don't seem to be going out of their way to get interesting beers on tap. The idea of an all "insert state here" beer bar is nice but you are limiting yourself.
> 
> I know the question wasn't to me but Matsos, Billabong & Jarrah Jacks have all been dissapointing. On the other hand Feral is gonna have at least 3 spots in my ten votes for The Locals Top 100 Australian Craft Beers.



I can't recall the beers that Parmas had (6 months is long time in beerland) but I did try and have ones I hadn't tried before. Agree with you about Jarrah Jacks although I recall that the beers at the brewery weren't too bad. Haven't tried Matsos or Billabong as I've become a bit beer shy. Been to Mash and Elmars once not long after both had opened and haven't been back so from my perspective at least it wasn't a "must do again" beer experience which is the only thing that's going to get me out to the Swan valley. Now, as for returning to Belgium or the US, I know it's a lot further but the rewards are plentiful and guaranteed


----------



## Ian Gommers (8/1/10)

~MikE said:


> i never went when it was in handorf (underaged at the time), i can only imagine how awesome it would've been.



It was great when it first moved to Adelaide, but it became a victim of its own popularity. It seemed to become more about the booze than the shooting, It is a shooting festival after all.


----------



## churchy (8/1/10)

Katie said:


> mmmmm Award winning beers! Will there be exposed chest puppies?






No there won't.lol


----------



## Spoonta (8/1/10)

IM up for the beer day at churchys sounds good


----------



## mika (8/1/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> ......
> I know the question wasn't to me but Matsos, Billabong & Jarrah Jacks have all been dissapointing. On the other hand Feral is gonna have at least 3 spots in my ten votes for The Locals Top 100 Australian Craft Beers.



Agree with most of your comments, though as Pbrosnan mentioned, Jarrah Jacks really wasn't that bad at the brewery. Think they should have gone the way of most micro's and abandonded the bottling until they had the rest sorted.
I hear lots of people talking Feral up, but really, none of their beers are worth flying across the country for.
Brew 42 in Allanson is meant to be average (haven't been myself, others have claimed it's great). Old Coast Brewery down in Harvey, haven't heard a nice thing about it, except apparently they realise their beers are not the best and are working on it. The rest are doing OK, but not amazingly.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/1/10)

churchy said:


> No there won't.lol


Will you pick me up and drive me home again ? Then I will take my shirt off for you :icon_vomit: Tattooed man boobs !
GB


----------



## BrenosBrews (8/1/10)

mika said:


> Agree with most of your comments, though as Pbrosnan mentioned, Jarrah Jacks really wasn't that bad at the brewery. Think they should have gone the way of most micro's and abandonded the bottling until they had the rest sorted.
> I hear lots of people talking Feral up, but really, none of their beers are worth flying across the country for.
> Brew 42 in Allanson is meant to be average (haven't been myself, others have claimed it's great). Old Coast Brewery down in Harvey, haven't heard a nice thing about it, except apparently they realise their beers are not the best and are working on it. The rest are doing OK, but not amazingly.



I certainly wouldn't fly across the country just to drink Feral's beers but as Sinkas pointed out earlier it's easier to get Feral's special/limited beers at The Local in Melbourne than any pub/bar in Perth. In 2009 they had Hop Hog a few times, Razorback Barleywine, Boris Imperial Stout & Fanta Pants. Coming soon will be Double Dry Hopped Razorback & the various oaked and "bugged" beers.


----------



## cdbrown (8/1/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> I certainly wouldn't fly across the country just to drink Feral's beers but as Sinkas pointed out earlier it's easier to get Feral's special/limited beers at The Local in Melbourne than any pub/bar in Perth. In 2009 they had Hop Hog a few times, Razorback Barleywine, Boris Imperial Stout & Fanta Pants. Coming soon will be Double Dry Hopped Razorback & the various oaked and "bugged" beers.



The only beer from Feral I've seen outside the Feral Brewery itself is the Belgium White. Such a shame that the pubs constantly have the same stuff on tap instead of a bit of variety. I guess the punters love their Carlton Draught and BUL Stella.


----------



## lukiep8 (8/1/10)

The problem with Perth is the majority of the places are owned by Coles and Woolworths(ALH), and those that aren't, could care less about beer, and just want the bottom dollar.

Then you have Clancy's on Canning Bridge which is run by someone, who I have been told, doesn't care about beer. And really, their tap selection (and the fact that last time I was there, five of the taps were out), pretty much shows that.


----------



## stanko (9/1/10)

There be a Taxi waiting out front Churchys for all who wish to get shit face


----------



## jbman (9/1/10)

My local the Scotto keeps a good range on tap to keep me happy and a reasonable price.


----------



## pbrosnan (9/1/10)

LUKIE said:


> The problem with Perth is the majority of the places are owned by Coles and Woolworths(ALH), and those that aren't, could care less about beer, and just want the bottom dollar.
> 
> Then you have Clancy's on Canning Bridge which is run by someone, who I have been told, doesn't care about beer. And really, their tap selection (and the fact that last time I was there, five of the taps were out), pretty much shows that.


Talking about liquor stores, I've found that the one in Preston Street, Como has lifted it's game considerably. Big range of Belgians, some that I hadn't seen outside of Belgium (Witkap Pater Trippel for instance). Also some US that I hadn't seen here (Saranac) and a big range of UK ales. I was in there last night, young bloke walks in, doesn't glance at this amazing range of beer. Heads straight for the fridge and grabs a 6 pack of Carlton draught. I mean you'd think he'd at least have a look??


----------



## lukiep8 (10/1/10)

pbrosnan said:


> Talking about liquor stores, I've found that the one in Preston Street, Como has lifted it's game considerably. Big range of Belgians, some that I hadn't seen outside of Belgium (Witkap Pater Trippel for instance). Also some US that I hadn't seen here (Saranac) and a big range of UK ales. I was in there last night, young bloke walks in, doesn't glance at this amazing range of beer. Heads straight for the fridge and grabs a 6 pack of Carlton draught. I mean you'd think he'd at least have a look??



Yeah right!

We have a huge range of beers aswell. Close to 300 specialty beers.

"Have you guys got Bintang?"

"No, we don't carry Bintang."

"Oh, and you say you carry the world's best beers!"

Really... I mean really.


----------



## mika (10/1/10)

Well you at least carry the 'King of beers' don't you ?


----------



## lukiep8 (10/1/10)

mika said:


> Well you at least carry the 'King of beers' don't you ?



Not for much longer...

We even had the Champagne of Beers once, Miller High Life. DELICIOUS


----------



## ColinMontgomery (11/1/10)

Hi everyone,

thanks for the comments, AND ideas what TO GO TO!! lol.

***HEADS UP!!***

It is VERY interesting as I have been in touch with not only council, but police and RGL (Racing, Gaming and Liquor), the last of whom know NOTHING about this event!

From what RGL have told me, the promoters/organiser of this event should have applied for a licence and to date RGL has not seen any application.

RGL have expressed also serious concerns should they get an application for this event to serve liquor due to the substantial shortfalls of last year.

Surely this is a very bad sign already for anyone involved and for anyone who has given them money!!

Yes I heard from a brewer saying they tried to fleece brewers $10,000 last year.

FYI, there are a very small handful of brewers who are even aware of their product being sold at this event as I have found out after alerting them to last years debacle. It would seem that 80% or more of the alcohol being sold is on a Sale or Return arrangement with a local bulk supplier. You may also note aside from the more mainstream ranges, most of the craft side is imported (UK).

PS - gutted about that Beer Festival Australia delay!!! I happened to be in Sydney for that weekend and planned to attend. I contacted the organisers direct and James from BFA seemed very fair dinkum about the delay. He was genuinely disappointed at the delay which seemed solely down to resident and council approvals, which unfortunately now after the delay is a formality.
It sounds excellent though, a TRUE craft area predominantly of aussie craft brewers, a few mainstream, international section and now homebrew area, with ACTUAL decent entertainment line-up. They have a number of brewers not up on site due to the delay, BUT wow if what he says is true, awesome day!
I WILL BE GOING TO THIS ONE!! :chug: 

http://www.beerfestivalaustralia.com.au/


----------



## floppinab (11/1/10)

ColinMontgomery said:


> I WILL BE GOING TO THIS ONE!! :chug:
> 
> http://www.beerfestivalaustralia.com.au/



Hmmm, maybe I've had my head in the sand but was completely unaware of this.

That list of beers/breweries (or more accurately beers from contract producers) doesn't particularly inspire me given the other possiblities from NSW based micros. Put together the sort of lineup that Gerard had at Flemington last year and then you'll be talking.


----------



## ColinMontgomery (11/1/10)

floppinab said:


> Hmmm, maybe I've had my head in the sand but was completely unaware of this.
> 
> That list of beers/breweries (or more accurately beers from contract producers) doesn't particularly inspire me given the other possiblities from NSW based micros. Put together the sort of lineup that Gerard had at Flemington last year and then you'll be talking.



@floppinab

haha, yes I agree in part. However as mentioned they have alot more brewers under wraps. From what I understand they are confirming a new date with the venue, re negotiating the original contracts with the brewers and targeting new brewers for the international and homebrew sections. Sorry I was just going on what WAS up on their website, since the delay it seems some of the content has been understandably removed until a re-launch.

If anyone is interested, just join their database, they seem to keep everyone up to date through that.

Enjoy your summer!

Colin


----------



## whitegoose (11/1/10)

ColinMontgomery said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> thanks for the comments, AND ideas what TO GO TO!! lol.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ mate, you seem pretty intent on making sure this event fails!!! I can't help but wonder why, who you work for, why you have popped up on this forum soley to tell us about how shit this event is going to be...

If there is any truth to your discussions with RGL I'm pretty sure the event won't be allowed to go ahead, since they are now aware of a major event scheduled without the appropriate licences... personally I think you might be making up porkys to push your adgenda of bringing down the event.


----------



## ColinMontgomery (11/1/10)

whitegoose said:


> Jesus Christ mate, you seem pretty intent on making sure this event fails!!! I can't help but wonder why, who you work for, why you have popped up on this forum soley to tell us about how shit this event is going to be...
> 
> If there is any truth to your discussions with RGL I'm pretty sure the event won't be allowed to go ahead, since they are now aware of a major event scheduled without the appropriate licences... personally I think you might be making up porkys to push your adgenda of bringing down the event.



@whitegoose

Well whitegoose, perhaps one day when you are a family man and you go along to an event and have what happened to us and our friends you will understand! Sometimes you have to learn to stand up and fight! Not get done over and just lie down and take it. Lying down and taking it, forgetting about it is EXACTLY what people like the Perth Intl. Beerfest promoters rely on.
Basic figures based on 5,000 people attending last year and ($25 entrance = $10 cup) means these guys got away with $175,000 of Perth peoples/families hard earned money for NOTHING. No doubt is was way more than this considering this doesn't take in to account any drink and food sales, maybe money from stalls and sponsorship.

I CAN'T believe anyone could not understand where I, and actually ALL the other people on various sites are coming from.
Why would I not come to a site like this to try and warn people, and of course see what others think and ARE saying.

P.S
You have me confused with the promoters of the event - A LIAR I AM NOT!


e-mail from RGL. (obviously I can not publish contacts name, BUT I SWEAR this is fully legit and was received today)

"This Department is responsible to consider applications for liquor licences for such events. Our concerns are to ensure that the promoters of such events have the necessary approvals from venue owners and local government authorities to conduct the event and that the event organisers have adopted management practices that result in the responsible service of alcohol. The issue of a liquor licence by this Department does not indicate that the Department supports the event or the promoters organising the event.

To date no application has been received by the Department for an event of this nature for 2010."


----------



## ColinMontgomery (11/1/10)

@whitegoose

Can I ask you HONESTLY what your involvement is with this event? Looking at all your posts regarding this, EVERYTHING is positive, why is that? Every other person condemns the event aside from you. Seems odd. 
I have a totally valid point of view and reason for being here. And to turn things around, if I had been a member of this community or for that matter any online community for a long period and some new user posted what I have, I would sit up, take note, and be wary of the event!! I have not published anything other than COMPLETELY SUBSTANTIATED claims and references. If I was plucking things out of thin air, then maybe question or crucify me, BUT I HAVE NOT EVEN ONCE.
I'm just fighting for my rights and TRYING TO WARN ANYONE TO NOT GET SCAMMED AND RIPPED OFF.

:excl:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (11/1/10)

Not planning a BFA for Perth are you Col?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/1/10)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Not planning a BFA for Perth are you Col?


"Bum" :lol: Whats a BFA , sounds dirty.
GB


----------



## ColinMontgomery (11/1/10)

?


----------



## bum (11/1/10)

My ears are burning.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> "Bum" :lol: Whats a BFA , sounds dirty.
> GB


Aimed at Vlad not Bum or Col. :huh: 
GB


----------



## whitegoose (11/1/10)

ColinMontgomery said:


> @whitegoose
> 
> Can I ask you HONESTLY what your involvement is with this event? Looking at all your posts regarding this, EVERYTHING is positive, why is that? Every other person condemns the event aside from you. Seems odd.
> I have a totally valid point of view and reason for being here. And to turn things around, if I had been a member of this community or for that matter any online community for a long period and some new user posted what I have, I would sit up, take note, and be wary of the event!! I have not published anything other than COMPLETELY SUBSTANTIATED claims and references. If I was plucking things out of thin air, then maybe question or crucify me, BUT I HAVE NOT EVEN ONCE.
> ...


My involvement is nothing - I didn't go last year and I might go this year. My input has not been "positive" at all, unless you think I am being positive by not being 110% filled with disgust. It sounds like it is undeniable that last year's event was an absolute farce. I simply made a one-line suggestion that it might possibly be better this year (they may have fixed some or all of the problems), and then queried why the WA microbrewers wouldn't want to be involved in a beer festival out of interest. You seem a bit over-excited about your whole crusade, that's all. Also, your USE OF CAPITALS, well I find it quite ANNOYING. I appreciate the info as much as anybody, you just seem a bit extreme, and I hate it when people put "info" on forums but "can't disclose the exact details" of where it comes from.


----------



## Goat (11/1/10)

ColinMontgomery said:


> @whitegoose
> 
> Can I ask you HONESTLY what your involvement is with this event? Looking at all your posts regarding this, EVERYTHING is positive, why is that? Every other person condemns the event aside from you. Seems odd.
> I have a totally valid point of view and reason for being here. And to turn things around, if I had been a member of this community or for that matter any online community for a long period and some new user posted what I have, I would sit up, take note, and be wary of the event!! I have not published anything other than COMPLETELY SUBSTANTIATED claims and references. If I was plucking things out of thin air, then maybe question or crucify me, BUT I HAVE NOT EVEN ONCE.
> ...



Settle petal. 

I thought the question posed by whitegoose was pretty reasonable actually.


----------



## ColinMontgomery (11/1/10)

whitegoose said:


> My involvement is nothing - I didn't go last year and I might go this year. My input has not been "positive" at all, unless you I am being positive by not being 110% filled with disgust. It sounds like it is undeniable that last year's event was an absolute farce. I simply made a one-line suggestion that it might possibly be better this year (they may have fixed some or all of the problems), and then queried why the WA microbrewers wouldn't want to be involved in a beer festival out of interest. You seem a bit over-excited about your whole crusade, that's all. Also, your USE OF CAPITALS, well I find it quite ANNOYING. I appreciate the info as much as anybody, you just seem a bit extreme, and I hate it when people put "info" on forums but "can't disclose the exact details" of where it comes from.



@whitegoose

fair enough whitegoose. I apologise.

I just wanted to state what happened. As I have said, all that I have stated has been true and accurate. Take it as a heads up, and of course do with it as you will. If people go to the event, good luck, I hope it really does go well! It's success is no doubt important whether you attend or have a stall I guess.

I just don't want more people to be ripped off. If the promoters do everything right this year, kudos to them, that is great. But you still have to feel sorry about last year with not even an apology or discount to those affected.

What I would say though is that if anyone was genuinely concerned about others potentially being taken advantage of for commercial gain, no matter what it was in regards to (beer, electronics, cars etc) I would try let people know.

I will leave it there. What's said is said and doesn't need to be elaborated on further.

All the best to anyone that goes.

Peace.


----------



## churchy (11/1/10)

Ok how about a booking for the 27th Feb for the "Churchy festival".That means we can just argue about my venue and my beer and everyone else's and if you don't like anything I will have room temp water from the tap and also chilled water from the fridge.Plus if your lucky I might have Harvey fresh orange juice! I have the misses 30th on the 20th Feb so if I run out of booze I know my good friend and supplier of grain can supply us with a keg or two, how about it NEV.lol




Andrew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/1/10)

churchy said:


> Ok how about a booking for the 27th Feb for the "Churchy festival".That means we can just argue about my venue and my beer and everyone else's and if you don't like anything I will have room temp water from the tap and also chilled water from the fridge.Plus if your lucky I might have Harvey fresh orange juice! I have the misses 30th on the 20th Feb so if I run out of booze I know my good friend and supplier of grain can supply us with a keg or two, how about it NEV.lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Wish ! I am now having to drink wheat beer! Got a bit of Dopple bock, that should take care of it.
GB


----------



## churchy (11/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> You Wish ! I am now having to drink wheat beer! Got a bit of Dopple bock, that should take care of it.
> GB




Yes about half a keg, it's a Royal show winner 2010.So are you coming? I'll only have it if you and Pat come along.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/1/10)

churchy said:


> Yes about half a keg, it's a Royal show winner 2010.So are you coming? I'll only have it if you and Pat come along.


Yes you know you can rely on me, its that Pat that's the bad one. Has your wife got any single friends ? For Pat of course, there is no way Im hanging around with Pat on heat :lol: 
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/1/10)

churchy said:


> Yes about half a keg, it's a Royal show winner 2010.So are you coming? I'll only have it if you and Pat come along.


Sorry Churchy I meant I have half a keg of Dopple Bock as well, so between us we should be right ! Pats probably got some sub rate beer as well.  
GB


----------



## chillimunga (20/2/10)

Well just got back from the perth beer fest and i have to say a definite improvement on last year effort. No lines, beer was cold and a good selection $1 tastings still doesnt compare to the freo fest a couple of years ago man that was good :icon_drunk: 


luke


----------



## Pete2501 (21/2/10)

Little creatures is going to have it's beer there.


----------



## chillimunga (21/2/10)

yea they sure are plus squires too ,golden ale was very tasty.


----------



## Pete2501 (21/2/10)

I find JS is a little over rated. Their amber ale is good in winter but otherwise I like my own beer better.


----------



## whitegoose (21/2/10)

I had an awesome time!! As has been said there were no lines, plenty of shade, cold beer on tap, good music - it really was a spectacular day out!

They had a shitload of belgians on tap there as well which was a nice surprise.

The only bummer was the pricing - I stuck mostly to to the 200ml glasses which ranged from $4 - $8 for some of the belgians.

Seriously though, it seems like they've sorted out all the problems from last year and it is a really good event!!


----------



## Pete2501 (21/2/10)

whitegoose said:


> I had an awesome time!! As has been said there were no lines, plenty of shade, cold beer on tap, good music - it really was a spectacular day out!
> 
> They had a shitload of belgians on tap there as well which was a nice surprise.
> 
> ...



Good to hear.


----------

